# Dosing metricide 14



## Wes_Slavens (Jul 6, 2016)

Is this the right stuff?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Yup,that's it...


----------



## Wes_Slavens (Jul 6, 2016)

Doogy262 said:


> Yup,that's it...


Great thanks! How much would you dose in a 180 with probably 50 gal in the sump? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## xnok (Jul 27, 2012)

Use about 50% of the Excel dosage recommended for your tank. 

I do the same thing in lieu of a CO2 system, and metricide is approx. double the concentration of Excel, if I recall correctly. The plants love it. Both are gluteraldehyde.


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

I dose 1 ml/10 gallon a day.


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

I mix it with distilled water . 200ml of water to 300ml of Metricide gives you 500ml of Excel strength . I keep it in an old Excel bottle .


----------



## Wes_Slavens (Jul 6, 2016)

kuro said:


> I dose 1 ml/10 gallon a day.


I just got my metricide in, do I need to mix the activator into the bottle of metricide then dose it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

DO NOT use the activator. Toss that, and just use the liquid like it comes.


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

Do not use the activator...throw it away....just reiterating for safety's sake .


----------

